# لماذا اتزوج؟؟؟



## just member (1 يناير 2008)

*لماذا أتزوج؟



* هل فكرت في هذا السؤال البسيط وحاولت الإجابة عنه بموضوعية وصدق؟!

إن الإجابة عن هذا السؤال تكشف عن الدوافع وراء الزواج.
وإنه لأمر هام أن يفحص الإنسان دوافعه في أي أمر وخاصة الزواج .
فالبعض يقدم على الزواج بدوافع صحيحة، 
والبعض آخر بدوافع قد تكون هدامة للحياة الزوجية أو على 
الأقل لا تصلح أساسا للحياة الزوجية .


وسأذكر أولا أمثلة لبعض الأفكار الخاطئة 
الموجودة لدى البعض.


+ يقدم البعض :
على الزواج بدافع تقليد آخرين أو ربما غيرة منهم. فالزواج 
( في نظرهم ) يمنح الشخص قبولا من المجتمع، وتقديرا من الناس 
( خاصة مجتمعا المصري ). لذا يحاول البعض الهروب من كلام الناس أو ضغط 
المجتمع ( وأحيانا الأسرة ) عن طريق الزواج. وما أخطر أن يقدم شخص

على هذا الأمر الخطير هروبا من الضغط أو رغبة في إرضاء الناس.
+ يقول البعض :
إني أتزوج لأن السن يتقدم بي ولأن كل من في سني تزوجوا.
أو بلغة أخري : " أخشى أن يفوتني القطار " وهذا ينطبق بصفة خاصة على 
الشابات لأن إحساسهن بمرور الزمن أقوى من إحساس الشباب. لكن هل هذا 
سبب للزواج؟! إن السن وحده ليس دافعا كافيا للزواج. فربما العزوبية تكون 
أفضل من الزواج.

+ ويقول آخر :
لقد تعبت من أعمال البيت. فأنا مضطر أن أجهز طعامي، وأغسل 
ملابسي، وأقوم بكل الأعمال المنزلية المرهقة . هذا منطق من يريد " خادمة "

لا زوجة فالزواج شركة بين الاثنين في الأعمال المنزلية.




+ وتقول شابة :

إني أريد أن أتزوج لأني لست سعيدة في بيت والدي. 
فهما يتحكمان في ويسلبان حريتي. إن هذا سبب واهي للزواج، فهو حالة هــــــــــروب من مشكلة. ومن يمكنه أن يضمن السعادة في البيت الجديد إن كانت الفتاة توافق على أي شخص يتقدم لها لمجرد أنه سيخرجها من قيود أسرتها؟‍‍‍
هذه أمثلة لبعض الأفكار الخاطئة التى تدل على
عدم فهم معنى الزواج كما قصد الله.




إذا ما هو الغرض الصحيح للزواج ؟*


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا اتزوج؟؟؟*

*انا بلنسبالى مافيش اى اسباب معينة خالص
مجرد بس انى فى الجيش ولسة ماجاش الوقت المناسب 
انما انت يا صحبى اية ردك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا اتزوج؟؟؟*

بالنسبالى هو مجرد عادة اجتماعية .. ليس إلا​


----------



## tatlises (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا اتزوج؟؟؟*

في البداية مرحبا بكم... الزواج امر لامحال فيه لتكوين اسرة لان الله في البدء خلقت ذكر وانثى..... يعني الزواج فيه اهمية كبيرة وسلامي لك


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا اتزوج؟؟؟*

*يا جماعة على فكرة انا طارح الموضوع للضحك مش لأجل فهم المعنى الصحيح لكن حبيت اعرف كل شخص على حداة ورأية المختلف
انت يا صاحبى ايهم فيهم؟؟؟؟؟؟
دة مجرد توضيح ومرسى اوى للأهتمام والردود*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *لماذا أتزوج؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الزواج مهم لاستمرار الحياه شكرااا ليك


----------



## ناريمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا اتزوج؟؟؟*



come with me قال:


> *انا بلنسبالى مافيش اى اسباب معينة خالص
> مجرد بس انى فى الجيش ولسة ماجاش الوقت المناسب
> انما انت يا صحبى اية ردك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

انا بقي لسه بدرس ولسه مجاش الوقت المناسب 

ميرسي ليك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> الزواج مهم لاستمرار الحياه شكرااا ليك


*شكرا لمرورك ورأيك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا اتزوج؟؟؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> *انا بقي لسه بدرس ولسه مجاش الوقت المناسب *​
> 
> *ميرسي ليك ربنا يباركك*​


*ربنا بيكملك اوقات دراستك على خير ويتمملك حياتك بفرح وهنا وسعادة ديما فى حضنة الدافى*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## shooter (15 أغسطس 2008)

ازيكم يا شباب   .... الموضوع   سهل اوي   وبسيط واجابته   سهله اوي   وعلي فكره مش شايف فيه  صعوبه تعالو نعرف  كده  ..


----------



## shooter (15 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حلقة اليوم عن الزواج، ذلك العقد الشريف المبارك الذي شرعه الله سبحانه وتعالى لمصالح عباده ومنافعهم، يظفر منه بالمقاصد الحسنة والغايات الشريفة، ويحفظ به الذرية والنسل، ويعف من خلاله عما حرّم الله، ورغم أن الإسلام قد حض على الزواج وعلى تيسير الأمور لكل الراغبين فيه إلا أن التعقيدات التي تصحب الزواج الآن أصبحت محبطة لكثير من الشباب وأدت إلى تأخر سن الزواج والإعراض عنه سواء لدى النساء أم الرجال، فلماذا أصبح الزواج قضية معقدة لدى كثير من الشباب، ومن يتحمل مسئولية هذه التعقيدات الأبوين أم المجتمع، وكيف يمكن تذليل عقبات الزواج وكيف يختار الشاب المسلم زوجته، وكيف تختار زوجها تساؤلات أطرحها اليوم على فضيلة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي.


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

shooter قال:


> ازيكم يا شباب .... الموضوع سهل اوي وبسيط واجابته سهله اوي وعلي فكره مش شايف فيه صعوبه تعالو نعرف كده ..


*شكرا لمشاركتك ومستنيين مشاركتك اللى هتعرفنا بيها*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

shooter قال:


> موضوع حلقة اليوم عن الزواج، ذلك العقد الشريف المبارك الذي شرعه الله سبحانه وتعالى لمصالح عباده ومنافعهم، يظفر منه بالمقاصد الحسنة والغايات الشريفة، ويحفظ به الذرية والنسل، ويعف من خلاله عما حرّم الله، ورغم أن الإسلام قد حض على الزواج وعلى تيسير الأمور لكل الراغبين فيه إلا أن التعقيدات التي تصحب الزواج الآن أصبحت محبطة لكثير من الشباب وأدت إلى تأخر سن الزواج والإعراض عنه سواء لدى النساء أم الرجال، فلماذا أصبح الزواج قضية معقدة لدى كثير من الشباب، ومن يتحمل مسئولية هذه التعقيدات الأبوين أم المجتمع، وكيف يمكن تذليل عقبات الزواج وكيف يختار الشاب المسلم زوجته، وكيف تختار زوجها تساؤلات أطرحها اليوم على فضيلة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي.


*الله عليك اية الجمال دة *
*معقولة *
*مابلاش انتم طيب اللى تتكلموا عن الزواج  *
*هة *
*بلاش يا حبيبى وخلى ها الطابق مستور *
*وربنا يخليلنا الاسلام اللى كررررررررم المرأة30:*
*ربنا يرحمنا *
*بجد فعلا انتم صعبانين عليا*​


----------



## ديديموس (15 أغسطس 2008)

الزواج رابط مقدس يتحول فيه الرجل والمرأة بقوة الروح القدس من اثنان إلى واحد 

لا أعلم لماذا تتزوج المرأة ، لكن أرجو أن لا يكون رأي كل النساء كرأي أختنا "فراشة مسيحية" وإلا فلن يتزوج رجل أبداً 

بالنسبة لي شخصياً على الأقل لأجد من يفهمني ويكملني ويكون معيناً نظيراً (مساوياً ) لي 

لنعبد الله سوياً ونشدد من إزر بعض ونسند بعضنا وقت الشدائد وكما يقول الكتاب :
"وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ هُوَ وَحْدَهُ إِنْ وَقَعَ إِذْ لَيْسَ ثَانٍ لِيُقِيمَهُ" (جا  4 :  10)

أيضاً لنفرح سوياً ونبتهج سوياً ونصلي سوياً ونصوم سوياً 

ونؤسس كنيسة يكون في وسطها المسيح مخلصنا 

فهو القائل "لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ" (مت  18 :  20)

وشكراً على الموضوع


----------



## love_marena (15 أغسطس 2008)

:smi411:قدر ولابد منة
ربنا يستر
ههههه


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

ديديموس قال:


> الزواج رابط مقدس يتحول فيه الرجل والمرأة بقوة الروح القدس من اثنان إلى واحد
> 
> لا أعلم لماذا تتزوج المرأة ، لكن أرجو أن لا يكون رأي كل النساء كرأي أختنا "فراشة مسيحية" وإلا فلن يتزوج رجل أبداً
> 
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورت وماركتك فى منتهى الروعة *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

love_marena قال:


> :smi411:قدر ولابد منة
> ربنا يستر
> ههههه


*هههههه*
*لا فعلا عندك حق*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## shooter (17 أغسطس 2008)

lالسلام عليكم  أخي com with me أولا أشكرك علي الرد علي رسالتي واشكرك مره اخري علي فتح باب المناقشه  وعلشان كده انا احترم رايك جدا وعلشان برده  بحترم رايك هرد علي رايك وهقول ....

[/Sلقد رفع الإسلام مكانة المرأة، وأكرمها بما لم يكرمها به دين سواه؛ فالنساء في الإسلام شقائق الرجال، وخير الناس خيرهم لأهله؛ فالمسلمة في طفولتها لها حق الرضاع، والرعاية، وإحسان التربية، وهي في ذلك الوقت قرة العين، وثمرة الفؤاد لوالديها وإخوانها.
وإذا كبرت فهي المعززة المكرمة، التي يغار عليها وليها، ويحوطها برعايته، فلا يرضى أن تمتد إليها أيد بسوء، ولا ألسنة بأذى، ولا أعين بخيانة.
وإذا تزوجت كان ذلك بكلمة الله، وميثاقه الغليظ؛ فتكون في بيت الزوج بأعز جوار، وأمنع ذمار، وواجب على زوجها إكرامها، والإحسان إليها، وكف الأذى عنها.
وإذا كانت أماً كان برُّها مقروناً بحق الله-تعالى-وعقوقها والإساءة إليها مقروناً بالشرك بالله، والفساد في الأرض.
وإذا كانت أختاً فهي التي أُمر المسلم بصلتها، وإكرامها، والغيرة عليها.
وإذا كانت خالة كانت بمنزلة الأم في البر والصلة.
وإذا كانت جدة، أو كبيرة في السن زادت قيمتها لدى أولادها، وأحفادها، وجميع أقاربها؛ فلا يكاد يرد لها طلب، ولا يُسَفَّه لها رأي.
وإذا كانت بعيدة عن الإنسان لا يدنيها قرابة أو جوار كان له حق الإسلام العام من كف الأذى، وغض البصر ونحو ذلك.
وما زالت مجتمعات المسلمين ترعى هذه الحقوق حق الرعاية، مما جعل للمرأة قيمة واعتباراً لا يوجد لها عند المجتمعات غير المسلمة.

ثم إن للمرأة في الإسلام حق التملك، والإجارة، والبيع، والشراء، وسائر العقود، ولها حق التعلم، والتعليم، بما لا يخالف دينها، بل إن من العلم ما هو فرض عين يأثم تاركه ذكراً أم أنثى.
بل إن لها ما للرجال إلا بما تختص به من دون الرجال، أو بما يختصون به دونها من الحقوق والأحكام التي تلائم كُلاً منهما على نحو ما هو مفصل في مواضعه.

ومن إكرام الإسلام للمرأة أن أمرها بما يصونها، ويحفظ كرامتها، ويحميها من الألسنة البذيئة، والأعين الغادرة، والأيدي الباطشة؛ فأمرها بالحجاب والستر، والبعد عن التبرج، وعن الاختلاط بالرجال الأجانب، وعن كل ما يؤدي إلى فتنتها.

ومن إكرام الإسلام لها: أن أمر الزوج بالإنفاق عليها، وإحسان معاشرتها، والحذر من ظلمها، والإساءة إليها.

بل ومن المحاسن-أيضاً-أن أباح للزوجين أن يفترقا إذا لم يكن بينهما وفاق، ولم يستطيعا أن يعيشا عيشة سعيدة؛ فأباح للزوج طلاقها بعد أن تخفق جميع محاولات الإصلاح، وحين تصبح حياتهما جحيماً لا يطاق.
وأباح للزوجة أن تفارق الزوج إذا كان ظالماً لها، سيئاً في معاشرتها، فلها أن تفارقه على عوض تتفق مع الزوج فيه، فتدفع له شيئاً من المال، أو تصطلح معه على شيء معين ثم تفارقه.

ومن صور تكريم الإسلام للمرأة أن نهى الزوج أن يضرب زوجته بلا مسوغ، وجعل لها الحق الكامل في أن تشكو حالها إلى أوليائها، أو أن ترفع للحاكم أمرها؛ لأنها إنسان مكرم داخل في قوله-تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي آدَمَ وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنْ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُمْ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا تَفْضِيلاً (70) الإسراء.
وليس حسن المعاشرة أمراً اختيارياً متروكاً للزوج إن شاء فعله وإن شاء تركه، بل هو تكليف واجب.
قال النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (لا يجلد أحدكم امرأته جلد العبد، ثم يضاجعها) رواه البخاري ومسلم.
فهذا الحديث من أبلغ ما يمكن أن يقال في تشنيع ضرب النساء؛ إذ كيف يليق بالإنسان أن يجعل امرأته - وهي كنفسه - مهينة كمهانة عبده بحيث يضربها بسوطه، مع أنه يعلم أنه لا بد له من الاجتماع والاتصال الخاص بها.
ولا يفهم مما مضى الاعتراض على مشروعية ضرب الزوجة بضوابطه، ولا يعني أن الضرب مذموم بكل حال.
لا، ليس الأمر كذلك؛ فلا يطعن في مشروعية الضرب إلا من جهل هداية الدين، وحكمة تشريعاته من أعداء الإسلام ومطاياهم ممن نبتوا من حقل الغرب، ورضعوا من لبانه، ونشأوا في ظله.
هؤلاء الذين يتظاهرون بتقديس النساء والدفاع عن حقوقهن؛ فهم يطعنون في هذا الحكم، ويتأففون منه، ويعدونه إهانة للمرأة.
وما ندري من الذي أهان المرأة؟ أهو ربّها الرحيم الكريم الذي يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير؟
أم هؤلاء الذين يريدونها سلعة تمتهن وتهان، فإذا انتهت مدة صلاحيتها ضربوا بها وجه الثرى؟
إن هؤلاء القوم يستنكفون من مشروعية تأديب المرأة الناشز، ولا يستنكفون أن تنشز المرأة، وتترفع على زوجها، فتجعله-وهو رأس البيت-مرؤوساً، وتصر على نشوزها، وتمشي في غلوائها، فلا تلين لوعظه، ولا تستجيب لنصحه، ولا تبالي بإعراضه وهجره.
تُرى كيف يعالجون هذا النشوز؟ وبم يشيرون على الأزواج أن يعاملوا به الزوجات إذا تمَرَّدْنَ ؟
لعل الجواب تضمنه قول الشنفرى الشاعر الجاهلي حين قال مخاطباً زوجته: 

إذا ما جئتِ ما أنهاكِ عنه *** فلم أنكر عليك فطلقيني
فأنتِ البعلُ يومئذٍ فقومي *** بسوطك-لا أبا لك- فاضربيني

نعم لقد وجد من النساء - وفي الغرب خاصة - من تضرب زوجها مرة إثر مرة، والزوج يكتم أمره، فلما لم يعد يطيق ذلك طلَّقها، حينئذٍ ندمت المرأة، وقالت: أنا السبب؛ فلقد كنت أضربه، وكان يستحيي من الإخبار بذلك، ولما نفد صبره طلَّقني!
وقالت تلك المرأة القوامة: أنا نادمة على ما فعلت، وأوجه النصيحة بألا تضرب الزوجات أزواجهن!
لقد أذن الإسلام بضرب الزوجة كما في قوله-تعالى-: (وَاللاَّتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ) النساء: 34.
وكما في قوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - في حجة الوداع: (ولكم عليهن ألا يوطئن فرشكم أحداً تكرهونه، فإن فعلن ذلك فاضربوهن ضرباً غير مُبَرِّح).
ولكن الإسلام حين أذن بضرب الزوجة لم يأذن بالضرب المبرح الذي يقصد به التشفي، والانتقام، والتعذيب، وإهانة المرأة وإرغامها على معيشة لا ترضى بها.
وإنما هو ضرب للحاجة وللتأديب، تصحبه عاطفة المربي والمؤدب؛ فليس للزوج أن يضرب زوجته بهواه، وليس له إن ضربها أن يقسو عليها؛ فالإسلام أذن بالضرب بشروط منها: 
أ- أن تصر الزوجة على العصيان حتى بعد التدرج معها.
ب- أن يتناسب العقاب مع نوع التقصير؛ فلا يبادر إلى الهجر في المضجع في أمر لا يستحق إلا الوعظ والإرشاد، ولا يبادر إلى الضرب وهو لم يجرب الهجر؛ ذلك أن العقاب بأكثر من حجم الذنب ظلم.
ج- أن يستحضر أن المقصود من الضرب العلاجُ والتأديب والزجر لا غير؛ فيراعي التخفيف فيه على أحسن الوجوه؛ فالضرب يتحقق باللكزة، أو بالمسواك ونحوه.
د- أن يتجنب الأماكن المخوفة كالرأس والبطن والوجه.
هـ - ألا يكسر عظماً، ولا يشين عضواً، وألا يدميها، ولا يكرر الضربة في الموضع الواحد.
و- ألا يتمادى في العقوبة قولاً أو فعلاً إذا هي ارتدعت وتركت النشوز.
فالضرب - إذاً - للمصلحة لا للإهانة، ولو ماتت الزوجة بسبب ضرب الزوج لوجبت الدية والكفارة، إذا كان الضرب لغير التأديب المأذون فيه
IZE]    .,,.,.,;كفايه النهارده  كده وده اميلي  shooter_1012000ايون علي الياهو ووو تعالي نكمل حدثنا  ... اوك في رعايه الله كل المنتدي


----------



## shooter (17 أغسطس 2008)

المره  دي بقي جي بموضوع جديد ايه حد هيشركني  فيه تعالي بس  اوعدني تقراء  علشان يتقنعني يقنعك ها هتقدر تشاركني ولا ايه  مستني ردودكم  بالحق لو حد مضايق من كلامي او في المنتدي الرائع اللي بيسوده حب ياريت يقولي وانا هست خالص  ......
[sizeالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد: فقد كثرت الشكوى من بعض الفتيات لأوضاعهن وأحوالهن وما يشعرن به من الوحدة والفراغ العاطفي و ما يترتب على ذلك من الحزن والأسى والعزلة أو اللا مبالاة للدين والعادات وآداب المجتمع. 

إن هذه الحالة أعني الفراغ العاطفي لدى الفتاة لها أسباب وعوامل كثيرة. من أهمها حرمان الأسرة لهذه الفتاة من العاطفة والمشاعر ، وكذلك النظرة الإجتماعية والموروث الثقافي والبيئي يلعب دورا كبيرا في طبيعة التعامل مع الفتاة ومخاطبتها والتواصل معها. 

إن الأسرة من الأبوين والإخوة عليهم مسؤلية عظيمة تجاه الفتاة ومشاعرها واهتماماتها. يجب عليهم أن يعتنوا بها ويربوها على تعاليم الدين والأخلاق الفاضلة ويعطونها ما تحتاجه من العاطفة والمشاعر الجياشة والإهتمام بكل متطلباتها واحتياجاتها الخاصة التي لا تتنافى مع الشرع والخلق. يجب عليهم أن يملئوا حياتها الوجدانية ويشبعوا رغباتها. 

إن الفتاة حال المراهقة لها متطلبات خاصة تحتاج إلى من يتواصل مع فكرها وعاطفتها ولغتها ومشاكلها ، وهذا الأمر لا يحتاج إلى عناء كبير من الأسرة أو بذل وقت كثير. إنها كلمات مؤثرة وعبارات دلال ومدائح وأفكار جميلة توجه إلى الفتاة ، وفي كثير من الأحيان تحتاج الفتاة إلى من يصغي لهمومها ويتفاعل معها ولو بلغة العيون و ملامح الوجه. المهم في النهاية يتم احتواء الفتاة وتتحقق سعادتها وولائها للأسرة وشعورها بالإطمئنان والأمان الإجتماعي. 

إن إهمال الفتاة خطيئة وأعظم جرما من ذلك أن يقسو الوالدان أو الإخوة على الفتاة ويسومونها سوم العذاب من ضرب وإهانة واستهزاء وتهكم وامتناع من تلبية رغباتها وحرمانها ، بل أعظم من ذلك ظلمها بعدم تزويجها من الكفء الذي ترضاه أو تزويجها برجل لا ترتضيه ولا تهوى معاشرته ، والأم تتحمل نصيبا كبيرا في ذلك. 

إن الفتاة إذا أهملت وأوصدت في وجهها الأبواب وانقطعت عنها الأسباب وصارت محرومة من البسمة والفرحة والكلمة الطيبة والقلب الحنون والبيت الدافئ بالحنان وصادف ذلك ضعف إيمان وقلة وعي حملها ذلك على البحث عمن يتواصل معها ويعوضها الحرمان ويشبع عاطفتها ولو كان بالعلاقة المحرمة وكثير من شباب السوء يستغلون ضعف الفتاة وشتاتها ويوقعون بها. 

إن هذه المشكلة بسيطة إن شاء الله إذا تدوركت في البداية وعولجت من قبل الأسرة الواعية. ومع إهمال الأسرة فأخاطب الفتاة الواقعة في هذه المشكلة لأنها هي المعنية ، وألخص حل المشكلة في هذه الوصايا العشرة فأقول لها: 
1- لا تيأسي أبدا واعلمي أن هذا بلاء من الله وامتحان لك ليرى ماذا تفعلين فاصبري واحتسبي الأجر من الله. 
2- إن كنت حرمت من الأصحاب و... فأنت بحمد لله تتمتعين بالصحة والعافية والجمال والذكاء وكثير من الصفات الحسنة. فوجهي نظرك إلى ما حباك الله به من النعم واستثمري ذلك ولا تلتفتي إلى ما نقص منك وفاتك.
3- أحسني الظن بالله ولا تنظري إلى هذه المشكلة ياليأس والحزن بل أنظري لها بعين العبرة والفائدة واعلمي أنها تشتمل على فوائد كثيرة منها أن تراجعي نفسك وتصححي مسيرتك و..... 
4- قوي صلتك بالله بالذكر والقرآن والدعاء واملئي قلبك بحب الله والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصالحين. واستعيني به وتوكلي عليه. 
5- هذا واقعك وقدرك كتب عليك لحكمة فيجب عليك أن تتعاملي معه بحكمة و أن تصلحي حالك بنفسك فتكيفي معه وابحثي عن حلول مناسبة وفرص جديدة. 
6- أشغلي نفسك بالبرامج النافعة والإبداع ولا تستسلمي للفراغ القاتل والتحقي بالأنشطة الحسنة وطوري من قدراتك وإمكانياتك. وحاولي إدخال السرور على الآخرين وإسعادهم فإن هذا من أعظم أسباب انشراح الصدر. 
7- اعتني بجمال نفسك ومظهرك واحترمي ذاتك وطوريها للأحسن بالقراءة و الهوايات المفيدة. 
8- تفائلي وانظري إلى الحياة بنظرة حلوة واعلمي أن هذه المرحلة ستزول بإذن الله عما قريب فتماسكي وحافظي على دينك وخلقك. 
9- احذري أشد الحذر من اللجوء إلى الصداقات المحرمة والعلاقات المشبوهة وتيقني أن هذا الطريق وإن كانت بدايته جميلة لكن ينتهي إلى خسارة عظيمة وخزي في الدنيا وحسرة وندامة في الآخرة.ولا تثقي بأحد مهما أظهر لك حسن النية وخاطبك بالألفاظ الحسنة وعبارات الحب والغرام.
10- تواصلي مع والديك وإخوانك وقوي صلتك بهم وتحاوري معهم وأوصلي لهم شكواك بطريقة لبقة ومناسبة ولا تنتظري منهم العطاء وتقتصري على اللوم والشكوى بل أنت بادريهم المشاركة واعتني باهتماماتهم ومواضيعم ولو كانت تافهة. 

فإذا عملت بهذه الوصايا وغيرها من الأمور النافعة ستكون الحياة حلوة في نظرك وتشعرين بالسعادة بإذن الله. 
وأخيرا فأنت تمتلكين القدرة والثقة وقادرة إن شاء الله على حل مشكلتك وإصلاح حالك وتغيير حياتك إلى الأفضل فحاولي ولا تيأسي وثقي بالله. 
أسأل الله أن يفرج هم كل فتاة ويكشف كربها ويسعدها في الدارين ويحفظها من كل سوء. 

مستنيكو  ايون في الرد يعني ="3"] [/size]


----------

